# RoeRoethlisberger to respond to **** allegations



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Pittsburgh Steelers quarterback Ben Roethlisberger(notes) is set to speak out today for the first time since being accused of raping a woman at a Lake Tahoe hotel-casino a year ago.


----------

